# Asus A4K

## freakymonkey

Salve a tutti! è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum, mi sono iscritto perchè sto provando la gentoo sul mio portatile, e ho già incontrato parecchi problemini, alcuni dei quali risolti, altri... no!

Spero che non me ne abbiate se comincio subito con le richieste d'aiuto, e vi prego di non crocefiggermi se sbaglio qualcosa di stupido   :Embarassed: 

Allora: ho un problema con l'emerge di battstat, non mi compila perchè mi dice:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.0.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.0.8 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

ho provato ad inserirlo in packages.keywords, ma devo sbagliare qualcosa perchè non va comunque.

Un altro problema ce l'ho con acpi4asus, l'ho emerso, ma seguendo una guida, ho installato la configurazione per un modello di asus che non è mio, nella speranza di poterlo configurare, ma non so come configurarlo, e comunque il tasto Fn non lo riconosce... Sapete dirmi dove trovare i file di configurazione per il mio portatile o come modificarlo?

Ah, un'altra cosa: ho installato synaptics ma non mi funziona comunque il "mouse", avete idee?

Grazie a tutti!!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

Innanzitutto benvenuto,

Ho dato uno sguardo all'ebuild e' fatto solo per x86: non e' che stai compilando per qualcos'altro?

Se non ci dici il portatile come facciamo ad aiutarti?

posta il risultato di 

```

emerge --info

cat /etc/make.conf|grep -v "^$"|grep -v "^#"

```

Infine se hai piu' problemi apri piu' thread: gli altri potranno fare tesoro dellas tua soluzione.

----------

## freakymonkey

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto benvenuto,
> 
> Ho dato uno sguardo all'ebuild e' fatto solo per x86: non e' che stai compilando per qualcos'altro?
> 
> Se non ci dici il portatile come facciamo ad aiutarti?
> ...

 

Ok, allora concentriamo questo post sul problema dell'emerge di battstat. Comunque scusatemi, ma non tutti i forum hanno le stesse abitudini...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quindi, l'output di emerge --info è:

```
Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

mentre quello di cat /etc/make.conf|grep -v "^$"|grep -v "^#"  è:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

USE="-qt -kde gtk gnome dvd alsa cdr hal howl"

ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0'
```

Da quello che puoi vedere ho un AMD64 come processore, come mirror per il portage ho scelto quello dell'università di Padova (non so se ce ne è uno migliore, dimmi tu magari....), uso GNOME, e, se servono altre info basta chiedere.   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

Una notizia brutta ed una buona.

Allora come ti avevo accennato battstat e' solo per x86.

L'ebuild per amd64 non c'e' e non so se dipende dal programma o dai manteiner.

Ho fatto una breve ricerca e ci sono varie soluzioni con altri programmi anche sotto gnome ( io consiglio kde ma questo e' una altra storia  :Wink:   ).

Da uno sguardo qui o qui intanto attivi subito le funzionalita'.

Il primo dei 2 sembra fare al caso tuo.

Comunque ho visto altri thread : se li spulci trovi forse qualcosa di meglio.

Come mirror va benissimo.

Per synaptics e acpi4asus non posso aiutarti non avendoci mai avuto a che fare.

Hai provato gia' con il search?

----------

## freakymonkey

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Una notizia brutta ed una buona.
> 
> Allora come ti avevo accennato battstat e' solo per x86.
> 
> L'ebuild per amd64 non c'e' e non so se dipende dal programma o dai manteiner.
> ...

 

Grazie tante, ora do uno sguardo al materiale che hai trovato...

Con il search ho cercato per asus acpi, e ho trovato un how-to per un asus a6k dove c'è la descrizione di alcuni script per utilizzare i tasti speciali del portatili, devo vedere di riuscire a modificarli per far funzionare anche i miei di tasti speciali...

Ti faccio sapere cosa ho risoloto e cosa non ho risolto. ciao!

----------

## freakymonkey

Allora, ho emerso gnome-applets come diceva sul primo post che mi hai dato e inserito la variabile acpi nel flag USE, ho emerso battstat per la prima volta e mi diceva:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.0.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.0.8 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/battstat-2.0.13" [ebuild])

```

Allora ho inserito la riga >=gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.0.8 x86 nel mio packages.keywords, e il risultato del successivo emerge battstat è stato:

```
!!! Error: the gnome-base/gnome-session package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Quindi ho dato un emerge --pretend battstat e l'output è:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/gnome-session (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.2.1_p4  USE="X nls"

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2  USE="nls"

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="nls -doc -esd -kde"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r5  USE="X -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6  USE="X nls -bonobo"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.37  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  USE="nls"

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r4  USE="nls ssl -doc"

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r2  USE="nls -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-core-1.4.2-r1  USE="cups nls -kde"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/battstat-2.0.13  USE="nls"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi sono fermato qua, non so che fare...   :Confused: 

----------

## tizio

ma cosa ha di tanto particolare battstat?

senza battstat e con gnome-applets puoi comunque aggiungere ai pannelli di gnome l'indicatore dello stato della batteria.

per non parlare de conky, gkrellm o direttamente andare a leggere le info da /proc/acpi/battery/

----------

## Danilo

Come gia'  accennato quell'ebuild e' solo per x86, tu invece hai amd64.

Se compili tutto a 32 bit ti funge, ma ti conviene ?

Non so se l'ebuild e' solo manutenuto per x86 per questioni di tempo del mantainer o perche' non funziona il programma su amd64.

Il mio consiglio e' di far partire i acpi & co, con questi su,  o riesci ad usare battstats o  ne usi un'altro.

O con i acpi su te lo compili tu stesso (si raramente ma capita anche su gentoo).

In ufficio non mi funge ksensors (acpi), non mi andava di cercare un sostituto e ..  semplicemente scrivo sensors da riga di comando.

----------

## freakymonkey

 *tizio wrote:*   

> ma cosa ha di tanto particolare battstat?
> 
> senza battstat e con gnome-applets puoi comunque aggiungere ai pannelli di gnome l'indicatore dello stato della batteria.
> 
> per non parlare de conky, gkrellm o direttamente andare a leggere le info da /proc/acpi/battery/

 

Beh guarda, battstat è proprio l'applet per l'indicatore della batteria nel pannello di gnome. Ho provato a vedere tra gli applet inseribili come mi hai suggerito, ma mi ricordavo bene, e cioè che non ho nessun altro applet a riguardo. Allora ho provato ad installare wmbattery, ma sinceramente preferirei avere battstat, più immediato e accessibile in qualsiasi momento con un'ochiata sull'angolo destro. Tutto qua. Quindi se si potrebbe trovare una soluzione preferirei battstat, se avete altro da consigliarmi ditemi pure, mi posso adeguare, altrimenti posso rinunciarci. Intanto cerco informazioni a riguardo di conky e gkrellm...  :Wink: 

[quote=Danilo]Come gia' accennato quell'ebuild e' solo per x86, tu invece hai amd64.

Se compili tutto a 32 bit ti funge, ma ti conviene ?

Non so se l'ebuild e' solo manutenuto per x86 per questioni di tempo del mantainer o perche' non funziona il programma su amd64.

Il mio consiglio e' di far partire i acpi & co, con questi su, o riesci ad usare battstats o ne usi un'altro.

O con i acpi su te lo compili tu stesso (si raramente ma capita anche su gentoo).

In ufficio non mi funge ksensors (acpi), non mi andava di cercare un sostituto e .. semplicemente scrivo sensors da riga di comando.[/quote]

Si lo so che è per x86, e so anche che posso trovare il modo di farlo funzionare, e ti dico anche che mi conviene se non trovo qualcosa di simile, l'importante è che sia un applet per il pannello di gnome. Le prestazioni sono si importanti, ma quel componente è fondamentale essendo il mio computer un portatile, e mi trovo spesso nella situazione di dover controllare lo stato della batteria, e se si potesse farlo al "volo" sarebbe l'ottimo.

Per far partire i acpi & co con questi su che intendi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tizio

 *freakymonkey wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   ma cosa ha di tanto particolare battstat?
> 
> senza battstat e con gnome-applets puoi comunque aggiungere ai pannelli di gnome l'indicatore dello stato della batteria.
> 
> per non parlare de conky, gkrellm o direttamente andare a leggere le info da /proc/acpi/battery/ 
> ...

 

strano, io con gnome-light e gnome-applets, senza battstat, l'indicatore dello stato della batteria ce l'ho

----------

## Danilo

 *freakymonkey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per far partire i acpi & co con questi su che intendi? 

 

E' un refuso di una correzione.

All'inizio avevo scritto "servizi" al postop di "acpi & co" poi ho corretto.

Se fai partire acpi, e verifichi che ci puoi accedere da riga di comando, poi puoi provare tu stesso a compilare a mano.

Se il servizio non ha bisogno di root usi l'utente locale e non sporchi la /usr.

Altrimenti puoi provare ad usare stow per evitare l'insozzamento...

Ma prima devi poter accedere alle informazioni via riga di comando. Credo che sia come per i dati della ventola /sys/qualcosa o /proc/qualcosa. Credo perche' mai avuto un portatile.

----------

